# Which Thinking type is the most emotional?



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

Take the poll ^^^^


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't see any of the inferior Fi/Fe types being the most emotional, quantitatively. Interesting question, though, because I've seen people of all these types as emotional, but just as many who are cold-blooded.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

A lot of INTJs come off MUCH more emotional, turbulent, and subjective than some of them like to portray themselves. Ni-Fi will do that to you. 

Ultimately, I say ESTP though.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have an ENTJ friend who on the surface seems anything but the emotional type. Recently she told me that when she's alone she has a hard time controlling her feelings and has actually made 2 suicide attempts due to her parents breaking up. I guess many Thinkers can be quite emotional, but just doesn't show it.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

In my experience all of the ENTPs I've gotten to know still constantly confuse me and make me question whether they might actually be Feelers. especially my first guess is ENFJs. Cuz dat tertiarry Fe is strong...


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't think outward emotionality is necessarily type related. An ESFJ that is loaded with testosterone will probably show less emotion than an INTJ that isn't.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Out of the options, ESTP. For sure.

They are raw and in your face, but I think also very out of touch with them. 
Immediate reactions, little understanding.


God do I love me some ESTPS. ./swoon.


----------



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

Honestly I'd say it depends on what you mean as emotional, because there is a difference between how types usually use their feeling fuctions+how developed they are


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

Shameless Nation said:


> In my experience all of the ENTPs I've gotten to know still constantly confuse me and make me question whether they might actually be Feelers. especially my first guess is ENFJs. Cuz dat tertiarry Fe is strong...


Same experience with ENTPs. For the longest time I thought my dad was an ENFJ.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

The tertiary types tend to be, but remember guys that environments influence how quickly an INDIVIDUAL develops their cognitive functions.

I'm an ISTP, and I consider myself more emotional than two ESTP's I know because of how I was raised and also because of moments of reflection.

From my experience, out of all those types in the poll, INTJ's tend to show more emotion.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

B3LIAL said:


> The tertiary types tend to be, but remember guys that environments influence how quickly an INDIVIDUAL develops their cognitive functions.
> 
> I'm an ISTP, and I consider myself more emotional than two ESTP's I know because of how I was raised and also because of moments of reflection.
> 
> From my experience, out of all those types in the poll, INTJ's tend to show more emotion.


INTJs? They show very little actual emotion. They can seem the coldest, and the friendliest.
The irony is epic. When you see an INTJ show actual emotion, it's some scary shiznit. But it is infrequent. 
They be all about the calculations.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

In a general face value way...ESTP...the combo of Se and Fe I think in theory would make them more emotional than the Ne-Fe combo of ENTPs who would be the second most emotional thinkers...then again feeling doesn't equal emotions because feeling is a rational function and emotions aren't rational. You also have to think about the context of the situation and other factors.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I would say in different ways... these 4 in no specific order

ENTP 
ESTP
Tert Fe mixed with dom Extroversion of either Se or Ne can come off intense I think to people. I had to chuckle at some of the posts above. 

And...
ISTJ
INTJ
Tert Fi mixed with introverted Dom function or Ni or Si can come off absolutely insane when they are upset just like others mentioned. 

It seems like the 4 types I listed just have weird programming if they are upset where their functions are going to come off emotional at times.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENTP. Ne can be an emotional thing in itself.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

if we're talking the thinking type with the most actual emotions, INTJ, but ESTPs are probably the ones who express it the most

both of the INTs also seem prone to particular types of emotional butthurt in general


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Gilly said:


> INTJs? They show very little actual emotion. They can seem the coldest, and the friendliest.
> The irony is epic. When you see an INTJ show actual emotion, it's some scary shiznit. But it is infrequent.
> They be all about the calculations.


They show emotion often, it's just not usually in an affable way. Like when they feel the need to crush stupidity, and get angry at those who do stupid things.

They tend to have a red flare behind their words a lot of the time.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

This is a pointless question with no answer for two reasons:

1. Function stacks exist only in (dubious) theory and how strong your preference is along each scale varies by individual. i.e. You can have an INTP with a very weak T preference and an INTJ with an extremely strong T preference. And both could score results on functions tests that do not correspond at all to what their type's stack is "supposed" to be.

2. Feeling in MBTI terms has nothing to do with emotion. Only subjective moral value judgments. How many times this will have to be said before people get it, I don't know. Even according to the most rigid interpretation of Harold Grant's function theory, the most you could say is that perhaps types with tertiary feeling are a bit more likely to include moral values in their decision-making process than types with inferior feeling. Nothing to do with emotion. That's outside the scope of MBTI. It depends on the level of neuroticism, which does not correlate to any of the MBTI's dimensions.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

Many people mistake me for an ENFP. I'm quite emotional though not ruled by emotion.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

TapudiPie said:


> Honestly I'd say it depends on what you mean as emotional, because there is a difference between how types usually use their feeling fuctions+how developed they are


This, measuring emotionality is kind of subjective, I would think. Is Fe or Fi 'more' emotional?

If you're talking about types that have the most INTENSE emotions, I'd say possibly those with tertiary/inferior Fi, while Fe will be more expressed. I've known some INTJs who have emotional episodes that are more powerful than what I, as an INFP, would experience. Often they have little control of the more inferior functions, which is why thinkers can find feelings overwhelming. They're just not used to dealing with them, or knowing how to manage them or making sense of them.


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

The Nameless Composer said:


> This, measuring emotionality is kind of subjective, I would think. Is Fe or Fi 'more' emotional?
> 
> If you're talking about types that have the most INTENSE emotions, I'd say possibly those with tertiary/inferior Fi, while Fe will be more expressed. I've known some INTJs who have emotional episodes that are more powerful than what I, as an INFP, would experience. Often they have little control of the more inferior functions, which is why thinkers can find feelings overwhelming. They're just not used to dealing with them, or knowing how to manage them or making sense of them.



That makes sense. I'm guessing that Edward Snowden is INTJ, what he did is very emotionally driven, but not the warm & fuzzy variety.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

yentipeee said:


> That makes sense. I'm guessing that Edward Snowden is INTJ, what he did is very emotionally driven, but not the warm & fuzzy variety.


Of course, it's just ONE example, and there are a million other factors, but I know one INTJs who gives off the impression of being cool and rational, but gets pretty arrogant and condescending when you question her or her assertion's, and has emotional episodes. I think if an INTJ feels that facade of rationality is penetrated they will often act wildly irrationally. It's kind of like INFP Te acting almost tyrannically when they can't seem to make sense of their feelings.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> I've known some INTJs who have emotional episodes that are more powerful than what I, as an INFP, would experience.


This is because, *again*, feeling in MBTI has absolutely nothing to do with emotion. Not how much of it you experience, not how intense it is. Nothing. Making decisions based on subjective emotion, yes. But the actual presence of emotion? Not. At. All. Really can't stress this enough. Those INTJs could have just as easily been INTPs or ESFPs. Their MBTI type had nothing to do with their emotional episodes. Not tertiary Fi. Nothing.

Emotional episodes are the product of a neurotic individual. Which has nothing to do with T/F or their level of agreeableness. Expressing emotions is related to extroversion, but that's it. Not "introverted" vs. "extroverted" feeling. I really do not understand where in the fuck people get the idea that because someone says they prefer unplanned activities and therefore are typed ENFP instead of ENFJ, they must express their feelings less. That makes absolutely no sense from no perspective according to any theory that has ever been conceived, let alone a credible theory.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

ENTPness said:


> This is because, *again*, feeling in MBTI has absolutely nothing to do with emotion. Not how much of it you experience, not how intense it is. Nothing. Making decisions based on subjective emotion, yes. But the actual presence of emotion? Not. At. All. Really can't stress this enough. Those INTJs could have just as easily been INTPs or ESFPs. Their MBTI type had nothing to do with their emotional episodes. Not tertiary Fi. Nothing.
> 
> Emotional episodes are the product of a neurotic individual. Which has nothing to do with T/F or their level of agreeableness. Expressing emotions is related to extroversion, but that's it. Not "introverted" vs. "extroverted" feeling. I really do not understand where in the fuck people get the idea that because someone says they prefer unplanned activities and therefore are typed ENFP instead of ENFJ, they must express their feelings less. That makes absolutely no sense from no perspective according to any theory that has ever been conceived, let alone a credible theory.


I know Jungian feeling doesn't equal simply being emotional, of course. Many people think Fi means just being highly emotional/sensitive, when it's about referencing your internal values, and INFPs aren't necessarily more emotional. However, I don't agree with you that it has NOTHING to do with it. I feel the more emotional you are, the more likely you'll be to utilise more emotion and feeling in decision-making. To me, however, logic and emotion are inseparably linked. With INTJs, repressing emotion usually means they can spill out with a vengeance. Its like keeping a lid on a boiling pot and letting off some steam.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

This sums me up:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

INTJs. They try to hide it but...


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

They wouldn't know, since they're too scared to explore them, in their entirety.


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to say INTJ or ENTP. I was in a debate with an ENTP and he was using tactics to come off like a smart "A" but I started beating him in a debate and his emotions started to leak out although he tried to mask it.. The same happened with the INTJ. who do y'all think y'all frontin' on? LOL


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depends on what kind of emotions - but I say Entp are very understanding and empathetic to close friends and humanity/social issue - so perhaps entp
If we are talking emotionally expressive in terms of romance then estp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I would vote but it's hard to say because I don't know enough people to compare myself to, and also, how can you measure emotions? I don't mean quantitatively, but assessing how emotional someone is without being that person isn't possible. At a guess though, the _least_ emotional would probably be IxTP.


----------

